# hurricane



## madman (Oct 27, 2012)

hey guys, gals take care with this crazy storm coming!


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 27, 2012)

What's up Mike! I never see you around here, must be the time zone thing.. NJ is probably gonna take the brunt of it, but we have Christie and Snookie, so no worries.. got 8 brand new C batteries for the boom box, a cooler for food and a balcony for beverages.. a car charger for my phone, a phone charger for my car, did I forget anything? 5 gallons of 2% milk in case the toilet doesn't flush?


----------



## madman (Oct 27, 2012)

lol  im still digging!  ive got abunch of bottles soaking, ill post them when cleaned, seriously be carefull


----------



## Stardust (Oct 28, 2012)

BE safe everyone. [] I think we will just get lots of rain and wind here. Got the last of the batteries, one pack and we were early and last lanterns.                                       []


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2012)

I just got a little voice mail from PPL "you may experience power outages for more then a week" I guess they have be optimistic.


----------



## epackage (Oct 28, 2012)

Just got the word to evacuate from the Fire Dept., I'll be staying, be safe folks...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 28, 2012)

> got 8 brand new C batteries for the boom box,


Dang it!!! I keep forgetting those. I got to get a radio that take "D" cell.
 Oh well, I'll have to go to the truck I guess.
 Anyway, I should be fine up north here but you all take care. The last I heard NY is point central for the hit but I have to wait and see before I believe what "the experts" say.


----------



## kd89 (Oct 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> Just got the word to evacuate from the Fire Dept., I'll be staying, be safe folks...


 
 Stay safe. It won't be long now


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 28, 2012)

[] hey Jim. stay safe and in gov Christies words, if it looks stupid it is stupid. dont wander around pikin up any utility wires, runnin gens in unventilated spaces or leaving lit candles unwatched ya know what I mean, Good luck to you all. I will send some prayers your way..Andy


----------



## epackage (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks, I won't take any chances, the generator is out in the well ventilated carport...[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a sump pump but I live in an old house where the ground gets saturated the basement floods.  Sometimes it gets real bad and in ground sump cant keep up. I cant get a gas generator this year to take up the slack,I guess I will be the one calling the firedept to pump it out.


----------



## epackage (Oct 28, 2012)

I figured a guy like you would have a Genie for all kinds of night time privy diggin, good luck Rick...


----------



## rockbot (Oct 28, 2012)

Buy the ticket, take the ride! 

 All the best and be prepared for the worst.


----------



## bloodj2 (Oct 28, 2012)

Definitely keeping all you New Englanders in mind right now. Stay safe and don't die!


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Oct 28, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> I figured a guy like you would have a Genie for all kinds of night time privy diggin, good luck Rick...


 

 Yeah he comes out of the puce eagle. But he is a bottle digging genie not a weather genie [8D]


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 29, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 [][] Hey Rick! retrain him........good luck, and stay safe!!


----------



## slag pile digger (Oct 29, 2012)

I just saw that the high elevations in West Virginia could get up to 4 feet of snow!!!!!! WOW!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kd89 (Oct 29, 2012)

Well here in southeast pa we already have a inch of rain a gas station ran out of gas an there is a waiting list for generators


----------



## deenodean (Oct 29, 2012)

Take care everyone in the storm area, be safe!  Looks like we will miss most of it here in eastern Nova Scotia but our turn is coming...


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 29, 2012)

Hey Tony - looks like it takes a hurricane to get you posting [:-] !

 Sitting here in hot sunshine, it seems almost unreal reading & watching all of this. Hope you all keep safe, guys !


----------



## cyberdigger (Oct 29, 2012)

Aloha Tony! 

 Tonight we're gonna get beat up worse than MTV could ever possibly achieve.. 

 Howdy Dale!

 What's the colloquial greeting in your area?


----------



## SAbottles (Oct 29, 2012)

Hi Cyber

 "Howzit; Hey my bru!;  Hoe gaan dit ?; I say, good day to you !"  Take your choice !

 Mostly people just stab each other with asagis  (short spears) in friendly greeting ! [:'(] [] Naa - not really !


----------



## bottlekid76 (Oct 29, 2012)

You all take care up there!!


----------



## chimi2003 (Oct 29, 2012)

Be safe out there in the storms path! Will keep the whole area in my prayers, best wishes to all of you. John


----------



## ktbi (Oct 29, 2012)

Rick and the rest of you all take care the next couple of days...you might need your genie Rick....Ron


----------



## blobbottlebob (Oct 29, 2012)

I know it's been said but please be safe all of you east coast types.


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 30, 2012)

YOU CALL THIS A STORM!?!?! COME ON YOU SON OF A BITCH. ITS TIME FOR A SHOWDOWN, YOU AND ME. I'M RIGHT HERE, COME AND GET ME!!! ~ LT DAN


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2012)

It is nearly 10:30 out here on the west coast, hopefully everybody on our forum and their families are ok, I do understand that this storm is going to be rough for another 24 hours or so. My prayers to all of you, may you all besafe, and according to gov Christie if it looks stupid then,it probably is, dont do it..........


----------



## splante (Oct 30, 2012)

made out ok here in Rhode Island, seems like the brunt of the storm stayed west of us keeping all the heavy rain with it. Still have power and no flooding, comapred to TS Irene last year no power for 7 days I figure we faired well.....Hope all to the south/West of us are doing ok


----------



## JustGlass (Oct 30, 2012)

Doing fine here in central Vermont. The sun has been out on and off and it's very warm. We did have some wind and rain during the night but nothing extreme. Got a night off from work because of the storm which really upset me....Not.  I think we might have been lucky and just caught the edge of Sandy.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 30, 2012)

I *hope* everyone in the storm region is safe and doing okay ...

 Sodapopbob


----------



## nydigger (Oct 30, 2012)

Made it through fine here. Lots of downed trees and wires


----------



## xxfollyxx (Oct 30, 2012)

Some pics from NJ.com of the devastation along the Jersey shore





<br>





<br>


 Casino Pier in Seaside Heights





<br>
 Taxi fleet in Hoboken





 Comparatively, not too much damage up here in north NJ beside a lot of trees down, some on houses, some on power lines. Seems like the worst damage was caused by the tidal surge.


----------



## rockbot (Oct 30, 2012)

How are the Jersey boys doing? 
 Hope everyone made out alright. 

 Charlie email me your address.

 Yo Dale, how you doing?


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2012)

[] I have heard from Charlie. He is okay lost power but is safe......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2012)

[] Havent heard from Jim, Rick, or Erick, hope that they are okay, just busy diggin out so to speak.......my prayers are with all of you......Andy


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2012)

[] Sorry messed that up. Heard from Erick, he is okay havent heard from Rick, Jim or Charlie.......Geeez dont ever get old!!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Oct 30, 2012)

Whatta ya mean "don't get old." Most of us already are! (Lol) []

 SPB


----------



## andy volkerts (Oct 30, 2012)

[X(] Unfortunately there is no way around it, except the unmentionable other (dead)


----------



## stlouisbottles (Oct 30, 2012)

I WISH EVERYONE ON THE EASTERN COAST WELL AND GOD BLESS YOU ALL AND BE SAFE!!!


----------



## Ratzilla (Oct 30, 2012)

We were right under the path of the eye here in the Hill, but far enough inland to avoid the flooding and really serious wind, just some trees down around here, our power never even went out(although most of the towns around us did). It was a lot worse right along the coast, hope all you coastal Jersey guys made out OK, and are just waiting for your internet connections to be restored.


----------



## Ratzilla (Oct 30, 2012)

Forgot to mention, Charlie's fine but his power isn't....could be a while before he's back online[]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 30, 2012)

After looking at the pics of the remains of the Pier at Seaside Heights, my wife is asking if any one here knows if the old carousel there made it through the storm.  She is a fan of the old wood carousels.


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2012)

Well up here in North Jersey we got off EASYYYYYYYYY, except for alot of wind we had less than an inch or two of rain I'd think. My friends to the south were not so lucky, and I'm sure you've all seen the devestation. My aunt and uncle are right on the bay in Manahawkin just west of Long Beach Island, they can't get to there home so they don't even know if it's still there. They tried tonight but the roads are littered with boats, motorcycles, cars, hot tubs and AC units. Three houses that are a 1/2 mile inland from where they are were completely washed away, I told my aunt not to worry because I will build them a new home even better than the old one, I'm just thankful they evacuated along with everyone else. Please pray for all of those souls lost to this storm and for those who are still going to have to deal with the aftermath for many many months to come...Jim[]


----------



## chimi2003 (Oct 30, 2012)

Hope everyone is safe!!! I may envy your ability to find historic glass everywhere, but I don't envy your wheather.   John


----------



## epackage (Oct 30, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  andy volkerts
> 
> [] Havent heard from Jim, Rick, or Erick, hope that they are okay, just busy diggin out so to speak.......my prayers are with all of you......Andy


 Doing good here Andy, power just came back, it's the people in south jersey that we need to worry about and pray for...thanks...Jim


----------



## deenodean (Oct 30, 2012)

Been watching it all on the news here..its hard to imagine what it is like to go thru something like that..Our hearts go out to all those affected!!


----------



## capsoda (Oct 31, 2012)

I have been through a lot of hurricanes in my life including being in the wrong spot during a cat 4. Many people don't take the cat 1 storms seriously but big ones can be the worst. They cary more rain and do more flooding damage.

 I have been watching the news and I hope everyone left like they were told. Riding them out is what kills. T will be praying that none of our friends get hurt but please check in as soon as you can so we know you ar OK.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 2, 2012)

Howdy Cap! [] I haven't seen you around here in days!


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 2, 2012)

[] speaking of missing, has anyone heard how Rick and his family made out???? I really pray that they are okay.........Andy


----------



## epackage (Nov 2, 2012)

I know Badger popped in one day, so I'm assuming Rick is OK, just without internet service I hope...


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Nov 2, 2012)

I really don't like hurricanes. Still no power and staying at relatives in p.a. I hope everyone is o.k.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm still kickin no power yet its been. 5 days. Working 12 hour shifts lots of trees blocking road.  Taking baths with heated water on outside grill.   I miss the internet.  Ill be baCk


----------



## epackage (Nov 2, 2012)

Good to here you're both ok Jay and Rick, keep on punchin'!!


----------



## Penn Digger (Nov 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> I'm still kickin no power yet its been. 5 days. Working 12 hour shifts lots of trees blocking road.  Taking baths with heated water on outside grill.   I miss the internet.  Ill be baCk


 
 Do you smell like a French hooker Rick?  Use lots of cologne and DO my friend.  Hope it all works out fine for ya.  God bless the OT.  Most of us could all use the extra cashish.

 PD


----------



## andy volkerts (Nov 3, 2012)

[] Glad to see that you are okay........


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks Andy Tom & E thanks for caring [][]   I am on a real live lap top right now  at a buddys house I should have power today or tomarow "should" 6 days going on 7.

 and tom I smell like a Russian hooker i didn't shave for days eaither [8D]


----------



## deenodean (Nov 3, 2012)

We are all glad everyone survived...Not to make lite of the situation Rick but I am sure u r looking under the tree roots for stray bottles...[]


----------



## surfaceone (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi'ya Rick,

 Work it, baby! Boom!


----------



## xxfollyxx (Nov 4, 2012)

Some crazy before and after 

 Hows everyone doing gas wise? Lines seem to be lightening up. During the middle of the week some places were up to 4 hours. Ridiculous.


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2012)

I gassed up 8 days ago and still have 2/3 full tank, cause I didn't go anywhere except to bring my wife to work and back. Getting gas in Jackson is still a MAJOR problem! Now we're rationing.. funky..


----------



## deenodean (Nov 4, 2012)

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/nova-scotia/story/2012/11/03/ns-container-terminal-triples-business-sandy-aftermath.html
 I guess the container ships can't be sent back without unloading..


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Nov 4, 2012)

*Who is still with out power? or who do you know that still is out?*

I am loseing track now.We lost juice the day of the storm,its going on 7 days! Today all of the PPL workers from other states are pulling out and going home. Maybe they forgot about us?I am thankfull for a place to stay,but I wanana go home!


----------



## Conch times (Nov 4, 2012)

*RE: Who is still with out power? or who do you know that still is out?*

Wow Rick, you still don't have power? And your still not home?  Man that sucks, I have been through it down here before  and I feel for you buddy!   The guys from our local power company just got to long island last night, they put it out on twitter.


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 4, 2012)

*RE: Who is still with out power? or who do you know that still is out?*

I am still without power...we have a bis a#* tree on some lines down the road....big trucks can't go across my bridge it is only a 7 ton limit..might be a while till they figure something out...generator power for now...


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2012)

> ORIGINAL: xxfollyxx
> 
> Some crazy before and after
> 
> Hows everyone doing gas wise? Lines seem to be lightening up. During the middle of the week some places were up to 4 hours. Ridiculous.


Took a nice ride out to Blairstown yesterday, enjoyed the ride up 80 and got off and took a left onto 46 East , nie easy 40 mph drive along the Delaware enjoying the site. A few miles down the road I found two gas stations open, the tiny one had only 7 or 8 cars and I put $100 in my van and was in and out in 10 minutes. I went across the street afterward to the saturday flea market and then stopped at the diner for a belgian waffle with whipped cream and a chocolate malted. I enjoyed the ride back thru Budd lake ad then hoped on 80 and headed home. That was the best way to spend 2-3 hours getting gas and not getting all fustrated by waiting in long lines just to be turned away when they run out of gas. In the words of the immortal  Horace Greeley... Go West Young Man![]


----------



## epackage (Nov 4, 2012)

*RE: Who is still with out power? or who do you know that still is out?*



> ORIGINAL: slag pile digger
> 
> I am still without power...we have a bis a#* tree on some lines down the road....big trucks can't go across my bridge it is only a 7 ton limit..might be a while till they figure something out...generator power for now...


 Nice area Mike but they seem to get to you guys last during this type of thing, I was out in Blairstown yesterday and the number of trees down was amazing compared to by me, good thing for the generator...


----------



## slag pile digger (Nov 4, 2012)

*RE: Who is still with out power? or who do you know that still is out?*

We are last always, but thats the beauty of it...... we are better off than thousands,,,,I can deal......


----------



## cyberdigger (Nov 4, 2012)

*RE: Who is still with out power? or who do you know that still is out?*

When the lights came back on here on Thursday, I was thinking "it's about damn time!" but there are still over a million homes without power in NJ right now.. so now I'm thinking "I was damn lucky!"

 I helped unload some FEMA trucks today for a while.. lots of volunteers around here, it's nice to see that!


----------

